# how to lock/secure a sliding closet door



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

There are locks that just push a stem out the back, that you might install where the handles are now.
I can't find a good example. but something like this.
https://i0.wp.com/officekeys.ca/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/IMG_1563.jpg?fit=3744%2C2104&ssl=1
So when you no longer need them you could remove them and put the brass pucks back in


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

You mean for both sides/handles of the center door, pushing the stems into the two outer doors while the doors are closed?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bandguy said:


> You mean for both sides/handles of the center door, pushing the stems into the two outer doors while the doors are closed?


 That is what I was thinking and once removed no one would ever know they were there.


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

That is what I thought - I would have to drill holes into the outer doors as they have no handles there but I think those handle inserts are still available and I could cover those holes with them eventually.

I am looking online - do you know what those types of locks are called or what they were designed for?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Neal's suggestion was what I was thinking (there are numerous different types available) and his idea about mounting them in the handle recessing is a great idea to save drilling any more holes (assuming there is enough thickness in the recesses). You could also put a lock on the entire room (they aren't children forever) or relocate whatever is causing their unwanted attraction.


Edit to Add: You would only need a lock in each of the centre door pucks to keep all three from moving.


Look under cabinet locks, possibly 'push lock plunger' or words like that. You will need the type that is flush or almost flush on the back so the doors will pass each other.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bandguy said:


> You mean for both sides/handles of the center door, pushing the stems into the two outer doors while the doors are closed?


 https://www.craftmasterhardware.com...tional-disc-tumbler-sliding-cabinet-door-lock


I think this is it you would just drill the hole from the front and chisel in the back of the door so you have flush to the back of the door.


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you - this location is the first choice for now and the room door already has a lock but the room itself is used for other things. If for some reason this closet wouldn't work we will have to use a different room, which is not ideal for us.



lenaitch said:


> Neal's suggestion was what I was thinking (there are numerous different types available) and his idea about mounting them in the handle recessing is a great idea to save drilling any more holes (assuming there is enough thickness in the recesses). You could also put a lock on the entire room (they aren't children forever) or relocate whatever is causing their unwanted attraction.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bandguy said:


> Thank you - this location is the first choice for now and the room door already has a lock but the room itself is used for other things. If for some reason this closet wouldn't work we will have to use a different room, which is not ideal for us.


 You might need a couple of these on the floor.
https://www.amazon.ca/Prime-Line-Pr...=en-CA&tag=googcana-20&ref=pd_sl_27b5fca1xn_e


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

Excellent - Olympus and others make them with hollow bolts so you can insert a screw into the back of the bolt, making the bolt effectively any length you want, which eliminates the need for chiseling the back of the door.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bandguy said:


> Excellent - Olympus and others make them with hollow bolts so you can insert a screw into the back of the bolt, making the bolt effectively any length you want, which eliminates the need for chiseling the back of the door.
> 
> Thanks guys.


 So you are thinking, mount it from the front??
Kids can't use screw drivers.:biggrin2:


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, the other way I would only be able to lock the doors if I were inside the closet. That is a different application.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

bandguy said:


> Well, the other way I would only be able to lock the doors if I were inside the closet. That is a different application.


 No.....If you drill the hole and screw them on the back they would scratch the other doors so you inset them so they are flush with the back of the door.


----------



## bandguy (Jun 13, 2007)

I was joking, but really the doors have a good 0.25" gap between them and very little play even though they are suspended from the track. I should not have to worry about making them flush at all. I can't push the doors in unless I want to break something.

Thank you again for your help!


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I would think the trick is to find a lock with a barrel length that matches your need. Assuming there is a locking nut on the back, you might have to get a forstner bit and make a countersink. You would hate to scratch the door behind.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Quote [ Here are some pictures of the closet. Anyone ever done this or have a better idea? A gun safe of the size I need would be very expensive and I don't have room for it. ] End quote.....

First, I want to thank the OP for being a responsible person. But I am going to add some of my thoughts on the OP's project. I am not going to use the "G" word, because it is against the general DIY forum rules. Now, FWIW.....

1. If the locking closet doors are to help stop any burglary of said items, it is not going to happen. Locked interior closet doors will only get a perp's attention even more, because locked interior doors = valuables inside. One good pry of their burglar pry bar, and closet doors will be opened. 

2. If this security measure project is for children and a large heavy duty vault would be too large or expensive, one could buy a cheap and compact lockable vault box just large enough to hold the items trying to be made safe.. Yes, the bad guys will tote it away, but this is why one has a rider in their homeowner's insurance policy to cover theft of these type valuables.

With children, all it may take is just one time someone gets distracted or in a hurry, and they do not assure the door is locked....and what follows "could" be horrible for one to have to live with, or possibly even criminal charges being levied against the owner of these valuables....in some states. . FWIW and JMO though.


----------

